# ReptiGlo V ReptiSun ???



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

What's the difference between the Exo Terra reptiglo 10.0 uv tubes and the ZooMed reptisun 10.0 - apart from the fact the ZooMed are dearer...??

I've had a look online and can't find any practical difference to warrant the extra cost of the ZooMed ??


----------



## InfernalBeast (Oct 27, 2008)

I did see a thread somewhere regarding this. I believe they were tested and the Exo Terra was shown to do more damage than good. Probably something to do with what it emitted?

I have always used Zoo Med tubes and never heard a bad word about it. If you want another alternative, the Arcadia one is pretty superb and just as reasonable as the Exo Terra


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

Ok thanks - will see if I can find the other thread.......and check out arcadia too


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

AHA.... found it - the earlier thread!!!!! 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/newbie-advice/119907-repti-glo-repti-sun.html

great - will go look at the D3+ now I think


----------



## InfernalBeast (Oct 27, 2008)

I havnt seen that discussion on this forum. but as per rules I cant give out a link of where I have seen it! but it is an American forum aimed solely at bearded dragons! (but, the site is mostly pretty crap compared to this one imo)

EDIT: I didnt see you post that!


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Scientific test results here;
UV Lighting for Reptiles: UVB Fluorescent Tubes Test Results

Show that he ZooMed ReptiSun's have a higher output then the ReptiGlo's

: victory:
Lotte**


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks - I've now ordered a reptisun 10.0


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

Ok now to add to this.....

This reptisun 10.0 tube is to be fitted at the top of a 22" high viv for my beardie....

I was going to order a reflector for the tube I've ordered (as above) to increase its output by up to 100% (so the report says).... BUT I just read the Sticky in the Newbie section on UV lighting and am concerned I'll be doing my beardie more harm than good......

I'm confused..............


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

reposted from the UV education topic 

"A beardie in the wild would be exposed to higher levels of UV than that setup will give, on a daily basis  

Nothing to worry about, infact a mercury vapour lamp (higher output again) would be even better 

Don't worry!
Lotte***"


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

phew.... thanks!!!!


----------

